# The Mexican flying humanoid



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.examiner.com/x-4872-Pitt...m-MonsterQues-a-baloon-hoax-or-something-else


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Military hardware", indeed! It's just the Weekly World News Bat Boy on vacation


----------

